

Generic, All-purpose Dashboards Aren't *Not* Smart - chandru89new
http://thisiscsr.com/post/40088895750/dashboards-smartness

======
paolovictor
What some people may miss is that the concept of "relevant data" depends
heavily on the end user. Good dashboards provide not only vast data, but good
tools to let the users do their own analysis.

~~~
chandru89new
precisely. they create a generation of 'smart' analysts.

